# Realivox Vocal Instrument Officially Released!



## Mike Greene (Mar 5, 2012)

The embarrassment of endless delays finally ends! Realivox (pronounced "re-AL-i-vox," as in "reality") is finally here!

"Realivox- The Ladies" is a Kontakt 5 library (Player included, no extra charge!) featuring five singers, each doing 30 different articulations (oo, ah, la, mmm, doo, bee, etc.) with real legato interval samples. Articulations are selectable by keyswitches (which you can assign yourself) and we also included a phrase-builder if your left hand isn't as nimble as you wish it was.

There's also a "Voice" control which uses nearby samples to change the timbre of each singer, either in a subtle or extreme way. This not only allows you to double or triple track (or more) the same singer without phasing issues (check out Craig Sharmat's "Vocal Reflections" on our Demo page) but it's also surprisingly useful for lead vocals, to either brighten (younger) or darken (older) her tone. Several of the demos have lead vocals that use this, most notably "Punching Ed" and "Tribal."

You can download the manual from the Downloads page if you want more detail on how any aspects of the instrument work.

I use vocals a lot when I'm scoring shows or commercials. It makes my pieces stand out, especially in competitive pitches. Luckily for me, most of my competition is too cheap to hire a singer. Or else they don't even think of it.

The proof's in the pudding. Check out the Sleeper Cell theme song on my demo page. While everybody else was pitching "24" style terrorist music, which is admittedly what I did too, Patty's vocals are largely what got me the gig. (I recreated her performance for the version on the Demos page, which uses only Realivox vocals. It sounds almost identical. Tip - don't be afraid to use some subtle pitch wheel at the ends of phrases.)

If you'll pardon my ego for just one more paragraph, I've recorded a *lot* of vocals in my 20 years of owning this studio, so I've got a good handle on which voices people always like. I dare say that Realivox isn't just a collection five singers, but it's a collection of five *great* singers, which makes all the difference. Some singers are simply blessed with great tone.

Oh, sorry . . . I'm starting to sound like a salesman, aren't I?

Anyway, for the price of 200 cups of coffee . . . wait, that doesn't sound good . . . okay, for 1/1000 the price of a Lamborghini (that's maybe just the clutch pedal or something,) you can have these voices at your fingertips, all for a mere $395!

But wait! Until the end of March, we're offering a hundred bucks off, so rather than $395, you can get it for $295! I know you're thinking that must be a misprint, because who would be crazy enough to give away Realivox so cheap??? But it's true! I don't plan on any other sales, although we _might_ do one in December. (It wouldn't be less than $295 if we do.)

So don't just sit there! March will be over before you know it, so get that credit card or PayPal account number out of your wallet and get yourself on over to:
http://realitone.com/


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 5, 2012)

Whew!!!

Congrats Mike!

Mr Anxiety


----------



## playz123 (Mar 5, 2012)

Who can resist? You smooth talker..._you_!   Congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## 667 (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome! I quite like the option of solo, playable vocals. I have quite a few other vocal libraries but have never got much use out of them because they are prerecorded phrases and I never seem to learn my lesson about prerecorded phrase libraries (namely that I never use them).

Edit: hope you're up all night to send out serials cause I'm downloading now!


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 5, 2012)

Mike - congrats, and best of luck with this. 

Oh, and Bah needs a comma! :lol:


----------



## wst3 (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations on the release, and the perseverance to get here!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 5, 2012)

Fantastic, Mike! Sounds terrific, you know what you're doing. I'll be sure to pick this up later in the year.


----------



## Folmann (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations man.

- T


----------



## MaestroRage (Mar 5, 2012)

I can finally talk about this library!

Mike was a super duper sport and let me have my copy early (my copy is hand made people :D!) and I got to really go to town with it.

The versatility of this library is amazing. I've been able to use it in some seriously epic/game type stuff and it sit right in. Pads, leads, harmony the whole spectrum.

The patches are also light. For the full 30 articulation patches you're looking at about 160mb of RAM. The legato is really great.

Was, and still is, a must buy for me.


----------



## TARI (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats Mike! Awesome lib


----------



## doubleattack (Mar 6, 2012)

For the official release my official Congratulations! =o 
And thanks for the early "handmade" copy too!


----------



## lee (Mar 6, 2012)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats big fella.


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm hearing a "Metti una Sera a Cena" moment coming on :D


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks guys! Ray, I'll have to see about working up a "Metti una Sera a Cena" demo.  

Selcuk (MaestroRage,) thank you for the kind words! I'm glad it's working out well for you. I do happen to think it's pretty versatile, so it's nice to hear you think so, too.

I'm also glad you brought up the small footprint because I forgot to mention that. We put quite a bit of effort into keeping this un-bloated (it's only around 7 GB,) so I'm glad you noticed. 8)


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 6, 2012)

Congratulations Mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## José Herring (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes! Having been around for the several stages of development, I can say that this is a fantastic sounding set of vocals that will have many uses.

(disclaimer: I've been invited to NAMM by Realitone and have served as an official booth babe for 2 of those years making me "one of them" on this product.)


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 7, 2012)

And what a booth babe you were, Jose! It's all a matter of giving the public what it wants.

For those who tried to go to the site last night, it's functioning correctly again. My web guy did a bunch of stuff to it last night so that it would be faster, but he broke the mp3 links in my Player! D-oh!

Even worse than that, he disabled the "Add to Cart" button! Hundreds of sure customers lost forever! Yep. (At least that's what I'm telling him.)

Both issues are fixed now, plus we added a second Jukebox on the Demos page so that one could be more focused on TV/Film and the other could be more pop oriented. That's actually been one of my challenges in this is to not scare away the pop guys with too much score material, and not scare the composers away with too much rock and pop.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 7, 2012)

Glad its fixed. I was having trouble with the demo player.

As far as booth babe, I didn't mind wearing the miniskirt, but I had to file a harassment claim when you asked me to shave my legs. See you in court!


----------



## midphase (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats Mike, I hope your hard work turns into some fantastic music!


----------



## JT3_Jon (Mar 31, 2012)

Last day of the discount and I'm still undecided! The demos sound really good, and I LOVE the idea of high quality vocal samples in which I can actually play my own melodies! Unfortunately I'm not getting much work right now, so its hard to justify any new purchases....but with this intro deal it might be too hard to pass up!


----------



## playz123 (Apr 11, 2012)

This week I finally got around to using Realivox-The Ladies in the way I'd first intended when I bought it...i.e. as a background trio behind the lead vocalist on a pop song... and must report that I was extremely impressed by the results. One is even able to dial in vibrato where needed along with Expression, volume etc. and the results are wonderful. Recently I've started recording some of the CC inputs separately from the main MIDI track and that worked a treat this time as well. Tweaking was easy and effective. Wonderful to have access to this product now, and Mike and his team are to be congratulated for creating it. Looking forward to many more sessions with 'the girls'. Cheers.


----------



## windshore (Apr 11, 2012)

I have to also suggest that people use one of the soloists or a few along with a standard vocal pad. It's amazing what happens when you put one realistic soloist on top of something like a Omnisphere vocal patch... suddenly, you have to take it seriously!


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! 8) 

Frank, that's funny, because that's what my original intention was years ago, when this was just a personal library I was making for myself. I just wanted a basic set of oo's and ah's, because I've spent a fortune over the years hiring background singers to do just that. (Just because their parts are simple doesn't mean they charge any less to come in.) The legato and all that other stuff came later.

Mark, I hadn't thought of using a lead voice (or two) over regular vocal pads. That's a really good idea. Seriously, I'm gonna have to try that.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow -- sounds great Mike!


----------



## MaestroRage (May 1, 2012)

I just wanted to show my demo to people using this fabulous product. Bought it so long ago, still proves very interesting to play around with and inspiring. I'm not the best producer here by a long shot, but in case anybody wanted to know if these fantastic ladies could be used in some non stop high octane epic music here is your answer!

Ladies used: Toni (as lead), Cheryl (as pads)

I can't for the life of me figure out how to get this silly soundcloud thing to work. I hit quote to see how other people did it to find myself faced with what looked like grade A gibberish.

Men at War

So to those who were on the fence, not sure how much longer the pre-order price is going on. 

Bear in mind outside of some reverb/delay these ladies are straight out of the box. I've not even touched any mod or pitch. Anyways hope you enjoy this labor of love. A small test project that took a life of it's own...


----------



## PavlovsCat (May 11, 2012)

Wow. I'm very impressed by the demos. To my ears, your demos for this library sound more realistic than any of the pop vocal multi-sample libraries I own or demos of similar libraries I've heard to date. I was actually made aware of your work back when you first started on this by a developer friend who said a lot of very complimentary remarks about your level of talent and urged me to keep your efforts on my radar screen. I now can see - or rather, hear -- why he was so impressed with your work. 

@Mike Do you plan on doing a version with male vocalists in the near future? (Sorry if you mentioned this before and I missed; but I perused the posts in this thread and didn't notice any mention of it in this thread.) I've been hoping for a male version of something just like this for a long time (I have threads asking if anyone knows of a similar library going back around ten years and have approached a few developers about doing such a product, even offering to help fund it -- so this is of great interest to me). 

In any event, congratulations on some very nice work!

- Peter


----------



## 667 (May 11, 2012)

It says on the site FAQ they are doing "The Men" as well as "The Ladies". http://realitone.com/faq.htm



> What about men's voices? Will there be a "Realivox - The Men" version?
> Yes. We're about halfway done with that one. It probably won't be released until fall of 2012. But don't hold your breath on that, because as you may know, we're notoriously bad at estimating release dates.



I don't think Mike has commented on whether or not they are on schedule for this yet though.


----------



## PavlovsCat (May 11, 2012)

@667 Thanks for that info. I look forward to that release.


----------



## damstraversaz (May 17, 2012)

first sorry for my poor english...
this seems to be a very interesting library, congratulations !
a little suggestion : I really like what I'm hearing, but I'm not sure to buy it actually. nothing again this library, this is the same in my opinion for every vocal librarie: it's very difficult to know if it is usuable ( a sort of natural workflow) without testing. 

soundiron have a nice solution with some micro pack ( 10 $) .

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26098

this is a sort of demo in fact and in my opinion a fantastic idea. In this case, after using it, I will surely buy one of their libraries in the next month ( Venus, 399$) without testing it and just listening audio demos, I was impresssed but did not think to buy it. I hope you will thinking about it for Realivox 


best,
Damien


----------



## cipher (May 17, 2012)

Sounds great! Especially in the "Desert wail" demo.


----------



## playz123 (May 17, 2012)

Damien, I'm not sure if it would be very easy to create a mini version of The Ladies because it seems to me that one would really need a lot of the samples to fully understand how good this product is and what it can do. Certainly, if you listen to the demos, you can see how wide the scope of the library is and what can be achieved with it. It even fits comfortably in a number of genres of music. Like all libraries, to get the best results you really need to spend time learning how to use it effectively, but even right out of the box it gives excellent results. So even without a test version, it's still an excellent product to consider. Read the comments as well from those of us who purchased it, and that may help too.


----------



## damstraversaz (May 17, 2012)

thanks a lot for the feedback franck, it helps me a lot
best,
damien


----------



## Mike Greene (May 17, 2012)

Damien, I like your suggestion of doing a micro-pack version like what SoundIron did. But like Frank said, I don't think it would work very well with Realivox, because a lot of what makes Realivox unique is its versatility, which wouldn't be shown very well in a micro version.

One other interesting issue I would have is that I pay each singer a set "per copy" royalty, so I'd have to negotiate a new deal with them. Otherwise I'd lose money on Micro-versions. :mrgreen: 

You make a good point, though, that it can be hard to know if the library will do what you need. That's why I'm putting together a walkthrough video that will make it really clear exactly how everything works and what it sounds like. I'll show each voice and play with the various parameters. Then you'll have a solid understanding of how the library would work in your own hands.

The video is way behind schedule, especially since I had a major hard drive crash a couple weeks ago and none of the demos were backed up. But I should have something up by next week. The introductory price will be extended so that when the walkthrough video finally goes up, people will the still have time to buy before the intro price expires. I don't want to rush anyone unless they are confident Realivox is right for them.

Your English is fine, by the way. 



eDrummist @ Fri May 11 said:


> @Mike Do you plan on doing a version with male vocalists in the near future?


Yes, we are. They are more than half done and thankfully, when my drive crashed, the male vocals were backed up elsewhere. Believe me, I was in a panic until I checked the backup! :shock: So, as 667 correctly said, we're still aiming at a Fall release.


----------



## damstraversaz (May 18, 2012)

thanks a lot for the answer Mike !
I will wait the videos. that's really an amazing product, especially with the possibility to use voice like a real instrument and not with pre-built phrases.As you said, it can be hard to know if the library will do what you need , especially for vocals.

Damien


----------



## damstraversaz (Jul 6, 2012)

hi Mike ,
any news about the videos ?
best,
Damien


----------

